# Where would you relocate?



## armywifeemt (May 9, 2012)

I'm in a bit of a unique position right now... My s/o and I are both considering moving to a different state. He is a medic, I am a basic. We are both currently in a position to move without a whole lot of hassle. We are both in private EMS in cincinnati, for two different companies... we're trying to figure out where the best place to go would be. We're looking for better pay, better benefits, and preferably a 911 service. We both have experience on the road, we both have pristine driving records... He has his NR, I'll be able to get mine back with a little bit of effort.. I had to let it lapse due to circumstances beyond my control, but I am within the window to get it back without taking the class again.. Neither of us has ever been in trouble with the state over our certifications. 

I'm personally hoping to find a place where they have medic/basic crews, and opportunity for continuing ed. I just despise running BLS only and I want to go on to get my medic soonish. Anyone have any ideas for us?


----------



## Christopher (May 9, 2012)

armywifeemt said:


> I'm in a bit of a unique position right now... My s/o and I are both considering moving to a different state. He is a medic, I am a basic. We are both currently in a position to move without a whole lot of hassle. We are both in private EMS in cincinnati, for two different companies... we're trying to figure out where the best place to go would be. We're looking for better pay, better benefits, and preferably a 911 service. We both have experience on the road, we both have pristine driving records... He has his NR, I'll be able to get mine back with a little bit of effort.. I had to let it lapse due to circumstances beyond my control, but I am within the window to get it back without taking the class again.. Neither of us has ever been in trouble with the state over our certifications.
> 
> I'm personally hoping to find a place where they have medic/basic crews, and opportunity for continuing ed. I just despise running BLS only and I want to go on to get my medic soonish. Anyone have any ideas for us?



If you want a broad scope with room to practice fully, North Carolina is a great place to look. If you want good pay/benefits...you probably won't find that here (I guess that depends, we have a lower cost of living). I'd imagine a medic/basic dual income would be around 70-80/yr (this takes into account built-in OT), plus benefits.

Moving to EMT-P is cheap in NC if you're affiliated with a department, likely running you less than $1,000 thru the community college system.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2012)

Texas and New Mexico.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2012)

+1 on Texas.


----------



## mycrofft (May 9, 2012)

What do you want in the way of climate, politics, entertainment, cost of living,  EMSAs, etc.


----------



## DrParasite (May 9, 2012)

if you can get in, Seattle


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> if you can get in, Seattle



Ugh. No thanks. 

I still vote Texas.


----------



## firecoins (May 10, 2012)

Texas from a pure EMS perspective.  Other places for intangibles bu t Texas ain't bad.


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

My heart is in South Carolina. I'd relocate there.


----------



## firecoins (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> My heart is in South Carolina. I'd relocate there.



My heart is in my chest. I wonder if I can work There.


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2012)

My chest would be an awesome place to work. 

And North Carolina and Texas


----------



## TRSpeed (May 10, 2012)

+1 for Texas,Seattle,NC


----------



## firecoins (May 11, 2012)

I have been thinking alot about working in the state of shock. It is the easiest state to get both certified and compensated in.


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2012)

Dallas, OR, or Sebastopol, CA


----------



## RocketMedic (May 12, 2012)

Why sbastopol?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 13, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Why sbastopol?



Cuz it's fun to say?


----------



## sperry (May 13, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Dallas, OR, or Sebastopol, CA



I am a Santa Rosa, CA native and why you would pick Sebastopol interests me. I just left CA at the end of 2010 and would never have been able to start in EMS without the opportunity to volunteer at a rescue squad here in VA.


----------



## static78 (May 13, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Why sbastopol?



Sebastopol, ca has the fastest internet in the country id go just for that
south carolina sux i live in aiken, sc and u ccant get a job with-in 100 mile unless ur a paramedic


----------



## Veneficus (May 13, 2012)

In order:

UK, Ireland, Germany, Malta, France, Austalia, New Zealand.


----------



## MMiz (May 13, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> In order:
> 
> UK, Ireland, Germany, Malta, France, Austalia, New Zealand.


Why would you relocate to the UK as a first choice?


----------



## TRSpeed (May 13, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> In order:
> 
> UK, Ireland, Germany, Malta, France, Austalia, New Zealand.



Also interested as to why? You like $8 per quart lol


----------



## Veneficus (May 13, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Why would you relocate to the UK as a first choice?



I really like the city of London and they pay doctors very well.


----------



## Veneficus (May 13, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Also interested as to why? You like $8 per quart lol



I have been to London several times, who the hell needs a car there?


----------



## mycrofft (May 13, 2012)

Sebastopol has very very good climate, that's why Luther Burbank set up farm there. Not too far from medical care, not too close to the gangbanger express (interstates), and close to ocean without being plagued by fogs and salt. Nor cosmic property values/taxes.
San Luis Obispo or Atascadero (both Calif) look good too.


----------



## EisforEffort (Jun 24, 2012)

*Consider Little Rock, AR*

I work for MEMS in Little Rock, AR as an EMT. I was part of their rookie program.  They have their own 911 dispatch, pair medics with EMT's on ALS trucks and BLS make more an hour. The coverage is very large. Hours are 12's, 24's (in outlying areas) and some locations 14's.  CEU is done on site as well as EMT and paramedic classes. Starting EMT salary was just bumped to 23k a year. However there are raises with good driving and lots of overtime. Benefits include retirement, health and dental, accrued pto, and uniform allowance.  I've read some bad reviews on MEMS and I have to say I've been there since March and absolutely love it! If my military spouse is transferred to another state I will be so sad to leave. You can visit their website at metroems.org.
Good luck!!


----------



## Christopher (Jun 24, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Sebastopol has very very good climate, that's why Luther Burbank set up farm there. Not too far from medical care, not too close to the gangbanger express (interstates), and close to ocean without being plagued by fogs and salt. Nor cosmic property values/taxes.
> San Luis Obispo or Atascadero (both Calif) look good too.



My aunt and uncle live in Sebastopol and I've spent a lot of time there, wonderful area. Apple Blossom Festival is nice each year. You'd be about 2 hours from San Fran, so jaunts into a bigger city aren't bad. You're also neck deep in Wine country.


----------



## amg1322 (Jun 25, 2012)

came across this thread, i too am hoping to relocate so its been really helpful.. and honestly i'm leaning towards NC.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 26, 2012)

If I could ever get the wife to move, which will never happen so I am posting for fun!

Alaska, Texas (Starflight Rescue), and North Carolina


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting thread as I was just driving across the county on a three- week camp trip with my dog and checking out every ambulance I passed and wondering about their EMS services  

Started in Dare County, NC (obx) and ended up back in SF.  Detoured through West Virginia, Chicago, Milwaukee (friend's wedding), Minneapolis, Badlands SD, Big Sky MT, Bozeman, Glacier national Park, Washington, Portland and then SF.  

I'd have to say out of everywhere Big Sky and Bozeman were my favorite   Might be trying to relocate around there once I'm done with school.  

But OP- disregard the dreamers telling you to go Cali... economy is really tough here, cost of living is HIGH, taxes are HIGH, reimbursements are DOWN and job markets are FLOODED with medics and emts... not the best climate to be job hunting, ESPECIALLY if you're sick of bls!  There are jobs but long wait lists and hiring pools to get them.  This actually seems like it's top-down from all healthcare and fire positions... entry level nurses and FF1s and 2s can't get jobs so they take EMT and medic positions to bide their time before moving on and up.  For example, we have a Nurse Practitioner fresh out of school working as a medic (she was an emt-p before going to NP school) for $15 an hour at my shop because she can't get an entry level NP gig right now... :huh:

Seems to me the best choice would be to get in at another company, get experience and then make a lateral.  Texas, South Dakota, North Dakota, West Virginia, Alaska, North Carolina all seem to have better markets now, from what I've heard..... h34r:  Basically anywhere industrial stuff is booming (oil, natural gas, coal) and they need ems to annex their heavy-duty workers.  Also, since you guys are unattached to a house payment/etc... perhaps consider doing a tour abroad for a year or two in Qatar, oilfields, etc to bank up some $$? 

Best of luck to you guys! 
Cheers, 
bean


----------



## firecoins (Jun 26, 2012)

I also would consider London, UK, Paris, France and Australia.  

Chicago interests me IF I can study improv and sketch at Second City and Improv Olympic

Los Angelas interests me for acting and writing. EMS sucks in California though.


----------

